# When is "too" early to gain snow accounts in the season?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Last year, we had most come in by END of october 08. Yet i had most bids out in early september, this year im thinking we might try to gain some accounts in July or even August :/ 

I know no one thinks about snow in the dead of summer, but it would be nice to lock in some new accounts early.


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

It's NEVER to early.
I have been talking about snow and asking "who does your snow".
ALWAYS.

If there is an opertunity take it.

good luck.
Murphy


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

alcs;783121 said:


> It's NEVER to early.
> I have been talking about snow and asking "who does your snow".
> ALWAYS.
> 
> ...


Nicely said. I am working on somethings for this coming winter right now.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Its never too early. In fact some places have there contracts signed in July and August. I know I have one that needs the bid in by early July.......If you can get them to sign up now, more power to you


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

It's been so dry here that I've been thinking and planning for it. Just bought a V-box! :redbounce


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Its never too early to start, work on accounts all year long!


----------



## plowing ri (Dec 11, 2008)

i have been offering it to all my new lawn accounts and already picked up 2 resi drive ways


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's been such a rotten summer here I may send mine out then do a little fishing to see if I can pick up a few early birds.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just got the call yesterday that I picked up my fisrt contract bid of the season. Hopefully the next few months go as well and everybody else signs back on.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

The City I plowed for was so un-happy with last years plower that they will be re-bidding it again in a few weeks.

I don't persue accounts. If they come up, I bid them. If an oppertunity arrises, I go after it.


----------

